# BIG Farm toy show, Dyersville, IA Nov. 5-7, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

** November 5, 6 & 7, 2004, Iowa, Dyersville - 27th National Farm Toy Show, 6 p.m. to 9 p.m. Commercial Club Park Hours: 12 noon to 7 p.m. Saturday, Nov. 6, 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Sunday, Nov. 7, 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. Floor Rights: $20 for the entire weekend or General Admission: $5 daily.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The Grand Daddy of them all.


----------

